# Apple watches anyone?



## Wontactmyage (Apr 30, 2022)

How many here wear Apple watches? I looked for a specific forum for just this and do not see one. 
I had a fit bit and really liked it. I have an Apple iPhone and really like it. Keeps me on track with my day and exercise.
anyone else have one?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2022)

I have an Iphone, an Ipad, a Kindle, An Apple Mac desktop ... and a laptop... I  stopped at that, I don't think I need an apple watch


----------



## Chet (Apr 30, 2022)

I don't need any watch. I'm retired. It's sun up and sun down for me.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Apr 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I have an Iphone, an Ipad, a Kindle, An Apple Mac desktop ... and a laptop... I  stopped at that, I don't think I need an apple watch


I have an iPad pro, iPhone and iWatch. Once I changed to a different food lifestyle and began loosing weight, I started exercising plus even though I am retired I keep a schedule of things to do to run my household. We have a few extra places to keep track of so having my watch available instead of pulling out my phone all the time is less disruptive. I can answer phone calls on it (or not) and read my text messages. Siri is on it so can use her instead of typing things in.


----------

